# Advice on Rear Reflector Woes



## re84uk (22 Jul 2011)

Hi Everyone

I have recently purchased and installed a saddle bag for my bike, however this has caused a problem. I had to remove the rear reflector to make room for the bag and now there is not enough room to mount the rear reflector and I understand that I need this to stay legal on the road at night. If I were to fita rear light to the back of my saddle bag which also acts as a reflector, is this good enough for the purposes of satisfying the law? If not, does anyone know of any other solution?

Thanks


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2011)

The reflector is a legal requirement to the best of my knowledge. My Carradice saddle bag has a red reflective triangle sewed on it. I don't know if that is considered legal or not.

If you have mudguards, get a mudguard mounted reflector. Should only cost a few quid.


----------



## LosingFocus (22 Jul 2011)

tyred said:


> The reflector is a legal requirement to the best of my knowledge.



Oh er...

*skulks off to the garage with an allen key*


----------



## Andy_R (22 Jul 2011)

re84uk said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have recently purchased and installed a saddle bag for my bike, however this has caused a problem. I had to remove the rear reflector to make room for the bag and now there is not enough room to mount the rear reflector and I understand that I need this to stay legal on the road at night. If I were to fita rear light to the back of my saddle bag *which also acts as a reflector*, is this good enough for the purposes of satisfying the law? If not, does anyone know of any other solution?
> 
> Thanks



You've answered your own question! Seriously though, most some modern rear lights also act as reflectors, but if you are unhappy about that, try mounting the reflector on your r/hand seat stay.


----------



## srw (22 Jul 2011)

http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=4071

Here's the CTC's helpful guide to the law.

*watches as everyone wonders how to fit orange reflectors to clipless pedals*


----------



## Andy_R (22 Jul 2011)

something like this....linky


----------



## gaz (22 Jul 2011)

Pfft reflectors! Just put some good lights on.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Pfft reflectors! Just put some good lights on.



+1.

First thing I do is bin the reflectors. On my commuter I do have reflective tape at strategic points, and it does happen to have a reflector on the guards. My other 3 bikes have nothing on them !


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Jul 2011)

srw said:


> http://www.ctc.org.u...aspx?TabID=4071
> 
> Here's the CTC's helpful guide to the law.
> 
> *watches as everyone wonders how to fit orange reflectors to clipless pedals*



Shimano manufacture reflectors for both SPD mountain bike cleat and SPD-SL road cleat pedals.

Reflectors should be British Standard BS6102/2

I doubt you'll ever get pulled up if you have good lights fitted.


----------



## Andy_R (22 Jul 2011)

but if you're ever in an accident between sunset and sunrise without them on your bike, and it goes to court you may find that you end up with less than satisfactory results - contributary negligence i think it's called.


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Jul 2011)

Mount it inverted on the seatpost like this pic


----------



## barongreenback (22 Jul 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Shimano manufacture reflectors for both SPD mountain bike cleat and SPD-SL road cleat pedals.
> 
> Reflectors should be British Standard BS6102/2
> 
> I doubt you'll ever get pulled up if you have good lights fitted.



I thought the Shimano reflectors were pedal platforms rather than just reflectors? I wouldn't mind a couple of reflectors on the back of my SPD pedals for commuting in the dark, as movement tends to catch the eye.


----------



## re84uk (22 Jul 2011)

I know lights are far better then reflectors, but if I have an incident I dont want the lack of a rear reflector to count against me.



Andy_R said:


> something like this....linky



Thanks for the link Andy Ill look into this sort of product.



Alembicbassman said:


> Mount it inverted on the seatpost like this pic



Unfortunately I dont have enough room to invert mount my reflector.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jul 2011)

Have you got a spare bracket from a light so you can mount it on your chainstay?

25 cm -90 in height according to CTC guidlines so you could get away with it legally.

I personally have my rack plastered with reflective stickers and i have found that the 3M spoke refelctors can be cut and superglued onto the rack to add even more "bling "


----------



## downfader (22 Jul 2011)

Andy_R said:


> something like this....linky



Those lights dont have great burn time or brightness. The new reflector light is slightly better:
http://www.cateye.com/en/products/detail/TL-LD560-R/



fossyant said:


> +1.
> 
> First thing I do is bin the reflectors. On my commuter I do have reflective tape at strategic points, and it does happen to have a reflector on the guards. My other 3 bikes have nothing on them !



Yellow and red 3M scotchlite is available now. If you want to protect the frame then wash some old innertube and stick it over that.


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Jul 2011)

barongreenback said:


> I thought the Shimano reflectors were pedal platforms rather than just reflectors? I wouldn't mind a couple of reflectors on the back of my SPD pedals for commuting in the dark, as movement tends to catch the eye.



The SPD reflectors are platforms, but you still have one side free for the cleats.

The SPD-SL reflectors attach via a bracket through the gap in the pedal platform. I had mine come with a pair of R540 road pedals. You can still use the pedal as normal.


----------



## srw (22 Jul 2011)

re84uk said:


> I know lights are far better then reflectors, but if I have an incident I dont want the lack of a rear reflector to count against me.



A lawyer will no doubt toddle along to correct me, but I understand that contributory negligence can only hurt you if your negligence in not complying with the letter of the law materially contributed to the severity of your incident. So if you can show that the driver should have been able to see your retina-impairing flashing rear light the lack of a tiny rear reflector shouldn't hurt you.

For the same reason, reflective ankle bands could be a very effective (if illegal) alternative to pedal reflectors - you lay yourself open to the theoretical possibility of criminal sanction, but have a good response to contributory negligence in any civil suit you bring.


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 Aug 2011)

Got these brake mounted ones if any good to you


----------



## sabian92 (5 Aug 2011)

The first thing I did with my reflectors is bin them. If a driver who hits you doesn't see a flashing red light, they're sure as buggery not going to see a crap reflector that's covered in shoot from the road.


----------



## winjim (8 Sep 2013)

And when that rear light fails without you noticing the
reflector might be all you've got. On the subject of pedals, my spd shoes have (admittedly tiny and not orange) reflectors in the heels.

Edit: Sorry, just realised I've accidentally revived a very old thread. That'll teach me to come in through the back door.


----------



## downfader (8 Sep 2013)

winjim said:


> And when that rear light fails without you noticing the
> reflector might be all you've got. On the subject of pedals, my spd shoes have (admittedly tiny and not orange) reflectors in the heels.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, just realised I've accidentally revived a very old thread. That'll teach me to come in through the back door.



Dont worry about zombie threads  
They can sometimes help others anyway.


----------



## Sara_H (8 Sep 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Have you got a spare bracket from a light so you can mount it on your chainstay?
> 
> 25 cm -90 in height according to CTC guidlines so you could get away with it legally.
> 
> I personally have my rack plastered with reflective stickers and i have found that the 3M spoke refelctors can be cut and superglued onto the rack to add even more "bling "



I've got red and white reflective tape covering my rack at the rear, and white reflective in rings around the frame all over the place!I've got reflective tyres and black reflective chevrons on my mudgards. My pannier bags have fot relective bits on too. 

I am very naughty though, and haven't got a BS relector at the back.


----------



## PK99 (8 Sep 2013)

sabian92 said:


> The first thing I did with my reflectors is bin them. If a driver who hits you doesn't see a flashing red light, they're sure as buggery not going to see a crap reflector that's covered in s*** from the road.



... apart from when the battery runs out mid ride? Reflector = belt & braces


----------



## uclown2002 (8 Sep 2013)

PK99 said:


> ... apart from when the battery runs out mid ride? Reflector = belt & braces


Spare batteries = belt and braces


----------



## PK99 (8 Sep 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Spare batteries = belt and braces



but you do not know that your battery has run out!


----------



## uclown2002 (8 Sep 2013)

O


PK99 said:


> but you do not know that your battery has run out!


Oh I do though by checking it often. Mine is on the seat stay so visible with quick glance


----------



## wilkotom (8 Sep 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Spare batteries = belt and braces



Two lights = belt and braces  It's extremely unlikely both would run out at the same time...


----------



## uclown2002 (8 Sep 2013)

Yo


wilkotom said:


> Two lights = belt and braces  It's extremely unlikely both would run out at the same time...


I thought that until my 2 x hope vision 1's died within minutes on my commute home in the dark


----------



## the_mikey (8 Sep 2013)

Retroreflective tape on everything and you can buy rear led flashers that have integrated reflectors also.


----------

